# Merchantile Lighterage



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone remember Merchantile Lighterage. If you worked on the Thames tugs from 1961- on please PM me. Ken.


----------



## tug (May 26, 2007)

There is a friends reunited page for Thames Lightermen.

Go to Friends Reunited site, click groups and then search River Thames Lightermen, or see home page of
www.lighteragetugs.co.uk


----------

